# knife arts



## sneaky blade (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello. First time post long time lurker. My question is there any America style knife arts out there? I have been studying Silat via DVDs for a while, but would like to expand on my training. Where i live no one is interested in the arts. So its DVD or nothing. So if anyone can point me in the right direction or any information would be welcomed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 15, 2011)

Check out James Keating's Comtech American Bladecraft DVD series or Peter Kautz of Alliance Martial Arts. Dwight Mcelmore has books on Bowie fighting as well. You can pick up a copy of John Styers Cold Steel from Paladin press which will show his Bowie inspired(via AJ Drexel Biddle)knife work. That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 15, 2011)

Additionally, look for material by Michael Janich, which you'll probably find rather accessible. Michael heads up MBC (Martial Blade Concepts), which he founded, as well as a line of Silat (Damithurt Silat) that informs the unarmed defence of his system, trained under Col. Rex Applegate, pulled apart the old "Timetable of Death" construct, and is a very serious knife guy. But I would also add that you are best off trying to get to at least a few of their seminars, if not the camp they hold, rather than learning from DVDs, which is a path fraught with pitfalls and peril.

EDIT: Oh, and a nice idea, particularly if you've been lurking for a while, might be to head over to the Meet and Greet section, and tell us a bit about yourself. That way we know who we're sending off in search of knife fighting methods, and will feel a bit better about it!


----------



## frank raud (Oct 15, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Additionally, look for material by Michael Janich, which you'll probably find rather accessible. Michael heads up MBC (Martial Blade Concepts), which he founded, as well as a line of Silat (Damithurt Silat) that informs the unarmed defence of his system, trained under Col. Rex Applegate, pulled apart the old "Timetable of Death" construct, and is a very serious knife guy. But I would also add that you are best off trying to get to at least a few of their seminars, if not the camp they hold, rather than learning from DVDs, which is a path fraught with pitfalls and peril.



Chris, no disrespect to Michael Janich's obvious skills with a knife, but his curriculum is almost entirely FMA based. I was taught Applegate's knife system by a direct student, not much of a system to be honest.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Frank,

Ha, no argument there! Mind you, Michael's approach does feature more "street" knife attacks, and defences against such, and he is an American, so....


----------



## lklawson (Oct 17, 2011)

sneaky blade said:


> Hello. First time post long time lurker. My question is there any America style knife arts out there? I have been studying Silat via DVDs for a while, but would like to expand on my training. Where i live no one is interested in the arts. So its DVD or nothing. So if anyone can point me in the right direction or any information would be welcomed. Thank you in advance.


Besides the stuff already mentioned you might also include a Location.  Western based knife systems are still comparatively rare, but there are a few schools here and there which teach them.  I know of at least 3 schools teaching a minimum of 4 different Western knife styles in the New York area.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## never-finished-learning (Feb 7, 2014)

check in to native american knife training on youtube and i think you will find what your looking for there also MBC F.I.G.H.T and several  others are out there that have produced videos


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure that the original poster is still looking 2 and a half years later, but this has piqued my interest a bit... there was an "Apache Knife" teacher that came to Australia recently (I think his name was "Snakeblocker", or similar?), but I'm not highly convinced of much in the way of authenticity for such claims.... are there any actual Native American knife methods that you (or others... looking at Kirk here...) know of and can recommend?


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 9, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> Not sure that the original poster is still looking 2 and a half years later, but this has piqued my interest a bit... there was an "Apache Knife" teacher that came to Australia recently (I think his name was "Snakeblocker", or similar?), but I'm not highly convinced of much in the way of authenticity for such claims.... are there any actual Native American knife methods that you (or others... looking at Kirk here...) know of and can recommend?



Regardless of the timing, I appreciate the effort. Knife defense seems to be one of those ongoing issues where as a junior student, I am constantly concerned that there is a disconnect between what we are taught and what we might face on the street.  Any education on realistic knife techniques and their defense is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not aware of any public, documentable traditions of Native American fighting that have been passed on. Obviously, that doesn't mean they don't exist. But I just don't think they were passed on in quite that way. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

sneaky blade said:


> Hello. First time post long time lurker. My question is there any America style knife arts out there? I have been studying Silat via DVDs for a while, but would like to expand on my training. Where i live no one is interested in the arts. So its DVD or nothing. So if anyone can point me in the right direction or any information would be welcomed. Thank you in advance.


The best. You can learn stick and sword as well.


DVD100 - Complete DVD Set 1-6 Pekiti-Tirsia Kali System Training Series

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank raud (Sep 25, 2016)

When did Pekiti Tirsia become an American style?


----------



## frank raud (Sep 25, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Additionally, look for material by Michael Janich, which you'll probably find rather accessible. Michael heads up MBC (Martial Blade Concepts), which he founded, as well as a line of Silat (Damithurt Silat) that informs the unarmed defence of his system, trained under Col. Rex Applegate, pulled apart the old "Timetable of Death" construct, and is a very serious knife guy. But I would also add that you are best off trying to get to at least a few of their seminars, if not the camp they hold, rather than learning from DVDs, which is a path fraught with pitfalls and peril!


Interesting timing of this thread being brought back from the dead. I had dinner with Mike Janich on Thursday, he was in town teaching a gov't agency.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Not sure that the original poster is still looking 2 and a half years later, but this has piqued my interest a bit... there was an "Apache Knife" teacher that came to Australia recently (I think his name was "Snakeblocker", or similar?), but I'm not highly convinced of much in the way of authenticity for such claims...



Since this thread was resurrected from the dead, I will chime in and say that I agree 100% about not being convinced.  They are dubious at best.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

frank raud said:


> When did Pekiti Tirsia become an American style?



Obviously it didn't, though there are a whole bunch of Americans teaching it.  Perhaps he missed the "American" in the OP?  I did the first time around, and only caught it after I read your post.  I have a tendency to skim at times.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

realg7 said:


> The best. You can learn stick and sword as well.
> 
> 
> DVD100 - Complete DVD Set 1-6 Pekiti-Tirsia Kali System Training Series
> ...



I will agree with that.  Tuhon Waid's take on PTK knife is far and away the most realistic I have seen.  The DVD's don't go too deep into things, as one might expect, but  they are well done and do provide a foundation.  In addition, one cannot go wrong with one of PTKGO's instructors if you are looking for legit knife and knife counter-offense.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> I will agree with that.  Tuhon Waid's take on PTK knife is far and away the most realistic I have seen.  The DVD's don't go too deep into things, as one might expect, but  they are well done and do provide a foundation.  In addition, one cannot go wrong with one of PTKGO's instructors if you are looking for legit knife and knife counter-offense.


Someone finely agreed with me. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 25, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Someone finely agreed with me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk







Just kidding.


----------

